# Pro's & Con's



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

The little town I live in has asked me if I could help them make a few dollars to fund the Kids park. They are planning to build some wooden park benches. They have asked me if I could put sponsor names on them. I've been looking at the Milescraft 1212 Sign Pro. I'm looking for the Pro's & Con's of this set up. Or the name of a better set up. :lol: knowing this is going to be a freebie on my part. But that being said, if it's for the Kids and the town I'll do whatever it that's. As alway thanks for the help.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

LiLRdWgn said:


> The little town I live in has asked me if I could help them make a few dollars to fund the Kids park. They are planning to build some wooden park benches. They have asked me if I could put sponsor names on them. I've been looking at the Milescraft 1212 Sign Pro. I'm looking for the Pro's & Con's of this set up. Or the name of a better set up. :lol: knowing this is going to be a freebie on my part. But that being said, if it's for the Kids and the town I'll do whatever it that's. As alway thanks for the help.


Hi Gene - I've got the Milescraft and the Rockler and I think either would work for your purpose. The Milescraft frame is a bit on the flimsy side and needs some extra bracing or reinforcement when set up but works pretty well. The Rockler, at least the one I have, came with a Comic Sans font which may or may not be popular. The templates just tape down though so setting up is simpler. Since they just tape to the material, you need a super short barrel guide bushing. The one they include with the kit is horribly thin plastic and I sprung for their brass version, an extra $6 at the time.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks John, I'll Check the Rockler out.


----------

